
The solution to nearly everything: working less - sasvari
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2016/apr/18/solution-everything-working-less-work-pressure
======
m0llusk
The work that matters is not busywork, but putting into motion ideas that
really change things. That can take some hard work, but it is critical to
avoid confounding relevance with busyness. What we need is less bullshit work
and that means not valuing people only by their labor. The real solution is
building an equitable society. As long as people are what they can work for
they will work as much as they possibly can.

